# cheeses



## dan the mano (Mar 2, 2019)

hey people i was just wondering what were some of the better types of cheeses that everyone to go and smoke . thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 2, 2019)

In general firm cheeses hold up best and can be stored for for years. Cheddar, Jack, Swiss, Gruyere, Gouda, Brick, Colby, Havarti, Provolone, Mozzarella and Feta, are all commonly available. There are hundreds more but you need a well stock Cheese Monger or fancy grocer like Wegman's to find them. You can Smoke Cream Cheese cheese but use it up within a couple weeks...JJ


----------



## xray (Mar 2, 2019)

Extra sharp cheddar, Muenster and Pepper Jack are my favorite hard cheeses to slice and eat.

Cooper Sharp and Swiss for melting on things like burgers.

Monterey Jack and Colby for shredding on tacos and nachos.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 2, 2019)

Aside from the above mentioned I also like horseradish and hot habanero. 

Chris


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 2, 2019)

My favorites are Swiss and Cheddar!  Delich!


----------



## dan the mano (Mar 3, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Aside from the above mentioned I also like horseradish and hot habanero.
> 
> Chris


   yes i just finally found and tried out the horse radish cheese.... actually wasn't bad at all , i liked it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2019)

The only cheese we smoke anymore is Muenster. I buy the whole block from the deli still in the cryovac.
Slice it up the size we like & smoke it all. It will last us 1 year, so I always do it in Jan or Feb, when it's a little cooler down here.
Al


----------



## Steve H (Mar 3, 2019)

I have yet to find Muenster in a block form. Only sliced. Still looking....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 3, 2019)

Any Deli that slices cheese will hand cut Chunks or sell the entire block. The price won't be as good as a Sams or Costco but, like where I live, the Grocery Deli is the only game in town...JJ


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 3, 2019)

I live near multiple cheese factories, so I'm spoiled for choice. I like picking up their discounted blocks and see how it all turns out.

I loved this mango habanero cheddar one place does smoked. Boy does it pack a kick though!


----------



## Steve H (Mar 3, 2019)

I'll need to keep looking. The stores near me do not offer it.


----------



## Hawging It (Mar 3, 2019)

Edam and Muenster are my favorites.


----------



## ksblazer (Mar 3, 2019)

My top 3 favorites are:

Pepper Jack
Mozzarella
Extra Sharp Cheddar

That's just my top 3 so far. Can't say I haven't found any cheese that I have smoked up that hasn't been very good though.

Trying to find a Buffalo style cheese that Costco carried in the past. I guess they still get it in but only on a limited basis. It a pretty good cheese and I think some added smoke in it would make it really good.


----------



## doughboysigep (Mar 14, 2019)

I think the harder cheeses definitely take the smoke better (hold a more smokey flavor).
Horseradish and NY extra sharp are my favorites.  I think smoked mozzarella sticks are great too - lots of smokey goodness on a little stick of cheese.  

It is funny - I sell my smoked cheese to several coworkers and the favorites run the gambit:  some love horseradish, some sharp, some mild cheddar, some swiss, some NY ex. sharp, some want jalapeno.  My little hobby has ramped up recently with a friend who wants bulk smoked cheese (25# plus at a rip!!!).

Might try some cheese curds sometime soon.  Check out Chechil - had some of this and it is amazing.


----------

